# My Telodeinopus  aoutii (Olive, Stripeleg)



## mickiem (Jun 8, 2017)

These are some of my favorites!  They have extremely long, striped legs. They are thin but get up to 7". At 1 year old mine are 3 1/2 - 4" long.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lain (Jun 9, 2017)

GGreat photos! I love those legs


----------



## RTTB (Jun 10, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## 7Fin (Aug 2, 2017)

Lovely millipede! Some popped up for sale over here, how big do they get? Are they easy to care for? They *look* aboreal...

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## mickiem (Aug 2, 2017)

7Fin said:


> Lovely millipede! Some popped up for sale over here, how big do they get? Are they easy to care for? They *look* aboreal...


They get fairly long; 19 cm but a skinny species.  Super long legs and definitely arboreal.  Mine are about 5" and 2+ years old and stay under more than above.  Their legs are beautiful.  Most people I have talked to say they spend more of their adult life on the surface and climbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 3, 2017)

I had to share this photo.  The stripes on her legs show up so well here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Oct 4, 2017)

This is a cool millipede. Have you any experience with its defensive secretion? I read that they are very fast with secretion which has a stronger venom, too? They were in my shopping basket, but I put it out again.


----------



## mickiem (Oct 4, 2017)

keks said:


> This is a cool millipede. Have you any experience with its defensive secretion? I read that they are very fast with secretion which has a stronger venom, too? They were in my shopping basket, but I put it out again.


I was worried about that because I had read it, too.  But I don't think they have ever secreted.  They are pretty laid back.  They stay under a lot for an arboreal but I keep thinking as they mature they might stay top side more.    My Spirostreptus species 1 are heavy secreters.  N. gordanus are also pretty bad.  Philippine Blues are heavy secreters.  My N. americanus are ok except for one rascal.  Maybe I just have the three most calm stripelegs on the planet? Anyway, that's my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you, I consider again to buy them in the future ^^.


----------



## Villegas23 (Oct 4, 2017)

Where do you purchase your millipedes at?


----------



## mickiem (Oct 4, 2017)

Villegas23 said:


> Where do you purchase your millipedes at?


Anywhere I see something I don't have!   I constantly keep an eye out for certain species.  If it is somethin uncommon or rare in the hobby, I don't wait to place an order.  I have missed a few things with regrets.  BIC is a reputable dealer and frequently gets something new.  The Classifieds here on AB are good to watch (although it's like watching water boil).   I try to go to the local expos/ reptile shows but we don't have any good Millipede dealers in SW Ohio (that I have met).  I have never bought from Ken the Bug Guy or Swift Invertebrates but I hear they are both good.

Are you looking for something in particular?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Villegas23 (Oct 4, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Anywhere I see something I don't have!   I constantly keep an eye out for certain species.  If it is somethin uncommon or rare in the hobby, I don't wait to place an order.  I have missed a few things with regrets.  BIC is a reputable dealer and frequently gets something new.  The Classifieds here on AB are good to watch (although it's like watching water boil).   I try to go to the local expos/ reptile shows but we don't have any good Millipede dealers in SW Ohio (that I have met).  I have never bought from Ken the Bug Guy or Swift Invertebrates but I hear they are both good.
> 
> Are you looking for something in particular?


Hmm, nothing in particular. Just wondering if there was a site where they don't have the 30 dollar next day delivery. I have bought from insectsales.com and I think they send good pedes with the enclosure but the selection is just so small.


----------



## mickiem (Oct 5, 2017)

Villegas23 said:


> Hmm, nothing in particular. Just wondering if there was a site where they don't have the 30 dollar next day delivery. I have bought from insectsales.com and I think they send good pedes with the enclosure but the selection is just so small.


It would be very hard to avoid the cost of shipping.  Unless the weather is perfect night and day and the cargo handlers are gentle, I think 2-3+ days in a box would be the demise of most millipedes.  I'm not trying to be discouraging, that's just what it costs.  A lot of dealers don't even charge the full cost of shipping.  There is a forum here in AB that lists local Reptile Expos.  You could ask for your area there and maybe find some local people with whom to deal.  No good news there!  Sorry


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, that is a cool millipede! These are the first specimens I've ever heard of in the U.S. and I really must find a way to get them! I've never owned a Spirostreptid before and I would like something larger than N. americanus. Is T. aoutii a good choice or too expensive? Where did you get yours? (Unless you don't want to say...)


----------



## mickiem (Oct 5, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Wow, that is a cool millipede! These are the first specimens I've ever heard of in the U.S. and I really must find a way to get them! I've never owned a Spirostreptid before and I would like something larger than N. americanus. Is T. aoutii a good choice or too expensive? Where did you get yours? (Unless you don't want to say...)


I paid $45 each about a year and a half ago.  I'll pm you.


----------



## mickiem (Jan 10, 2018)

@Millipedematt here ya go!


----------



## Millipedematt (Jan 10, 2018)

mickiem said:


> @Millipedematt here ya go!


Well looks like theirs a new millipede species i need to find voucher specimen for. I must have these their so cute


----------



## mickiem (Jan 10, 2018)

Millipedematt said:


> Well looks like theirs a new millipede species i need to find voucher specimen for. I must have these their so cute


Oh, I love them!  They have very long, striped legs.  Gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 11, 2018)

@mickiem You're killing me!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mickiem (Jan 11, 2018)

Sadie11 said:


> @mickiem You're killing me!!!


Yep - you've got it bad!  I was going to mention Sp. 1 legs on Dave's photo, but I resisted, knowing they are an active temptation for you!  But now you're making it fun.     But it happened to me today, too when someone talked about their Mozambique Fires.  One of my (many) Achilles heels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sadie11 (Jan 11, 2018)

@mickiem I saw that post too! :wideyed:  I really do have it bad. There are just so many, and they're all so pretty and interesting! I think I may need help...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davehuth (Jan 11, 2018)

Those legs are bonkers. Whatever you all have is contagious

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mickiem (Jan 11, 2018)

davehuth said:


> Those legs are bonkers. Whatever you all have is contagious


Lol!  I always tell my husband it could be much worse - I could be one of "those" women who like shoes!  I have friends that have more shoes than I have millipedes.  Well, species, anyway!  Then he opens my shoe closet...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Feb 15, 2018)

Another surface molt.  That's pretty normal for this species.  This one is as big around as my pinky and 6-7” long.  They were about 3/4” long when I got them nearly 3 years ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Sadie11 (Feb 15, 2018)

Killing me... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (May 11, 2018)

These guys are really getting big. They are close to being full grown.  I have 3 and I think they are all female.    This was 10 minuets after I gave them cucumber slices  poor things must be starved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## 7Fin (May 12, 2018)

mickiem said:


> These guys are really getting big. They are close to being full grown.  I have 3 and I think they are all female.    This was 10 minuets after I gave them cucumber slices  poor things must be starved.
> View attachment 275070


Wow, they must've been hungry- They absolutely ripped through that cucumber! >w>

How big are they now?


----------



## mickiem (May 12, 2018)

Doh!  I should have measured.  I baked some new substrate for them last night so I will measure when I "pot them up" this evening.


----------



## mickiem (May 30, 2018)

@kjgalaxy  how are your _T. aoutii _doing?  I thought all 3 of mine were female, but I fed them last night and discovered them mating.  They were hooked up, so I am sure I have a pair.  I am so excited!  I know you thought you had a pair, so maybe yours will be mating soon, too.  I didn't expect them to be mature for another year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sadie11 (Jun 2, 2018)

mickiem said:


> I fed them last night and discovered them mating. They were hooked up, so I am sure I have a pair. I am so excited!


Yes!! Mating is good. Very good!


----------



## mickiem (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm walking on air!  I thought they wouldn't be mature for another year or two.  Happy dance!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twofour (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi, sorry to jump in here but I'm new and trying to get more info on T. aoutii. Struggling to find info like; how long do they take to become adult? How long do they live overall (assuming good husbandry)? And are the males usually larger than the females?

I don't know if anyone here can help with those questions? I have one male one female, but while she has more segments than him (72 vs 69, not including cranial and anal segments) he is substantially heavier. 

He's also a total sex pest but so far I haven't seen her be at all interested in his advances! 

Any information welcome, TIA


----------

